# electrical connector query



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

can anyone please tell me the name of the hook up plug to m/h with the 2 pin socket built in for extention leads and if its possible to get one in the uk thanks in antisipation
jeff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have seen an ehu socket with an extension biult in, but do not think it was a 2 pin.  

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this what you are looking for

Caravan Power Hook Up Lead - 3 Way Splitter - Blue 240V
Just type in th eabove on e bay.

Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think it's the socket with the built-in schuko socket that he's looking for. It does appear to be a two pin socket but there are female earth connections at either side. They are available in the UK but can't find a link ATM, here's a picture:


----------



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

*tech/mech*

thanks gaspode that looks like the one ive been searching for if its got the round pin socket
jeff


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi 
correct title is CEE angled coupler 16A
Not available from UK(Does not meet our standards)
Google and can easily purchased on line expect to wait about 6 days delivery. Of course if you pop over to europe available in most camping shops. We bought ours in France Euro16. Better in Germany Euro9
Steles


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've never seen one in UK.
I bought mine on ebay from a German seller, worked out as £23 delivered.
Not used it yet.
None currently listed.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Try here
http://shop.conrad-uk.com/1/2-a2-uk...coupler-811-010-co-.html?q=CEE angled coupler
Steles


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I think this is the exact one as referred to.

I use it all the time, But as stated not available in UK, I got mine in Italy.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I have read the request and now seen the photographs, now may I ask ,

What is it !!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is an adapter that you plug your EHU into which then enables a normal 2 pin extension cable to be plugged into it for use outside


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

In the instance of the one I posted. It plugs into a euro socket and provides a UK 16 amp outlet AND another euro outlet.
This can be useful on some Aires where skts can be at a premium as it allows Fritz or Pierre To plug into you after you unplugged them to plug in.
So far I have found many aires using a 16 amp outlet as standard


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

steles said:


> Try here
> http://shop.conrad-uk.com/1/2-a2-uk...coupler-811-010-co-.html?q=CEE angled coupler
> Steles


That's the one.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

SaddleTramp said:


> It is an adapter that you plug your EHU into which then enables a normal 2 pin extension cable to be plugged into it for use outside


In fact it is not and adaptor but a complete CEE plug that goes on the van end of your hook-up lead and replaces the usual CEE plug that connects to your van. As well as supplying mains to your van, it conveniently provides a 2-pin mains outlet on the side of your van for powering your toys or for an extension lead off to a tent or gazebo etc.

They are very common in Spain and it is one of the most useful things that I have. Admittedly, it's not the most electrically safe thing in the wet and because it's possible to see the mains terminals inside the outlet socket (after you've lifted the flap) but I've never had a problem.

I did see them at the Shepton Mallet Show in Sept 2009 otherwise try ebay.de or .es

Here's one...I'm sure they's ship if you email them

CEE Plug with integral socket on ebay.de


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Includes UK delivery
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Anschluss-Ada...ravan_Teile&hash=item43a0c8147e#ht_1088wt_698


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

hymerbeliever said:


> In fact it is not and adaptor but a complete CEE plug that goes on the van end of your hook-up lead and replaces the usual CEE plug that connects to your van. As well as supplying mains to your van, it conveniently provides a 2-pin mains outlet on the side of your van for powering your toys or for an extension lead off to a tent or gazebo etc.
> 
> They are very common in Spain and it is one of the most useful things that I have. Admittedly, it's not the most electrically safe thing in the wet and because it's possible to see the mains terminals inside the outlet socket (after you've lifted the flap) but I've never had a problem.
> 
> ...


In Fact it IS an adapter because the definition of an adapter is as follows (According to Wikepedia)
"An electrical adapter may enable connection of a socket used in one region to a plug used in another by offering connections for the disparate contact arrangements, while not changing the voltage."
And from what I can see that is EXACTLY what this piece of equipment does, especially in my situation because it is a short extension that fits between my EHU lead and the socket and ADAPTS it to accept a 2 pin plug.

I do not normally correct members of the forum on something so trivial as a name for an item, BUT


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought one at last years Shepton show cost me about a tenner I think
Chris


----------

